# NYT Article on Piano Virtuosos



## beethovenian

Interesting Read.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/14/arts/music/yuja-wang-and-kirill-gerstein-lead-a-new-piano-generation.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&ref=global-home

So what's the next mountain for Piano Virtuosos to climb?


----------



## Klavierspieler

I think too much attention has been given to technique and virtuosity and not enough to musicianship these days. This is not to downgrade the importance of good technique and practice, but it is really useless without musicianship.


----------



## Rasa

Klavierspieler said:


> I think too much attention has been given to technique and virtuosity and not enough to musicianship these days. This is not to downgrade the importance of good technique and practice, but it is really useless without musicianship.


This comment is probably made every century.

Parcifal was also considered unplayable in Wagners time.


----------

